# How long to bees live?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Like many things, it "_depends_."  One of the key factors is how much flying the worker bees can do. In the winter, when bees fly much less than summer, they may live 4 months or so. When they are more active, worker bees may live 4-6 weeks or so. 

Drones likely die if they get kicked out of the hive in preparation for winter. Queens have reportedly lived as long as 4-7 years, but most probably do not. Part of the answer to how long queens live depends on the beekeeper's re-queening schedule, if there is one. 

I generally prefer to provide a link to back up statements like I made above, and Michael Bush's website is usually my first source. While I can't find a MB page that addresses your specific question, you may find this page useful:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesbasics.htm

As you get time over the winter, I suggest reading _all _of Mr. Bush's beekeeping pages.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i have read that it is harder to requeen really aggressive bees. seems like i remember the recommendation being to split the colony up into several smaller nucs first, and requeen each one.

i had a five frame nuc that was too aggressive for me this spring. i split it in half and got two new queens.

they were much easier to deal with after the splitting and requeening.

to your question, the first new bees hatch out three weeks after requeening, and there should be a gradual transition from the old bees to the new ones after that.


----------



## Bunkerville Bee Keeper (Nov 30, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Like many things, it "_depends_."  One of the key factors is how much flying the worker bees can do. In the winter, when bees fly much less than summer, they may live 4 months or so. When they are more active, worker bees may live 4-6 weeks or so.
> 
> Drones likely die if they get kicked out of the hive in preparation for winter. Queens have reportedly lived as long as 4-7 years, but most probably do not. Part of the answer to how long queens live depends on the beekeeper's re-queening schedule, if there is one.
> 
> ...


I will look at the this. Thank you.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at his web site study his writings or buy the book. Then follow his post on this site u will glean alot of knowlege from him and others on this site.


----------

